# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  105gn Targex

## Barefoot

I have a bag of approx. 100x 105gn 6mm Targex here free to a good home, if someone has an urge to try some. They are the ones for 1in10 twist.

----------


## nor-west

I'll take 1/2 if I can, getting a .243 built now with a 1-10 twist will leave the others for someone else to try.

Cheers Jeff

----------


## Barefoot

No worries, PM me your address and I'll send them off next week.
I'll drop in a dozen 95gns if you want too, they are my regulars these days.

----------


## Frogfeatures

I'd like to try a few.
Love my Hornady 87 gr, but would like to try something a little heavier

----------


## kiwi39

thanks for the offer, but I've just finished testing my 80 gn Targex's and am about to start load dev for my 95 gn Targex's ... so I'll leave them for someone else 

You're a good man, @Barefoot

----------


## Barefoot

Okay, there is 1/2 packet left frogfeatures, so send me your address in a PM and I'll post it off to you.

----------


## Frogfeatures

Cheers mate
PM sent

----------


## nor-west

Arrived this morning thanks mate, just need the rifle finished now.......

----------


## Barefoot

All gone now.

----------


## 7mmsaum

And a peaceful happiness descends upon the land  :Have A Nice Day: 

Very generous of you Barefoot, guys like you make this forum a great place to be.

----------


## Frogfeatures

Courier arrived thursday, many thanks Barefoot. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Barefoot

No worries.

----------


## nor-west

Mitch Maxberry has just finished the build will give you an update in a week or so, ( tikka barrel, VZ33 action, timney trigger, hardy suppresser etc )

----------

